# how much yeast?



## laflaone (Dec 4, 2012)

I am getting ready to make some cyser. First time in many years. This is my preliminary ingredients list, and subject to change.

5 gal Musselman's apple cider.(not from concentrate, and no preservatives)
10lbs(about 108 liquid oz) Suebee clover honey. all natural.
lalvin yeast, either 1116 or 1118. haven't decided.
various other stuff as needed, such as yeast nutrient

I want to shoot for an alcohol of 12-14%. If I need to kick up the OG, I would add more honey. Comments please.

I have read hard cider, mead, and cyser recipes until I am getting cross-eyed. The one ingredient quantity that is always vague is the yeast. 
I have purchased two packs of each of the above yeasts, giving me 10 grams of each. Logic tells me that you can have too little yeast. I'm not too sure about too much. At this point I am leaning to 7 1/2 grams. ?? Also, I have the two above because each is tolerant of higher temps. I am in Florida, and the temp will be around 70-75 degrees.
I will appreciate any comments.


----------



## fatbloke (Dec 5, 2012)

Your logic is out some i. e. The packs say that 1 is enough for 5 gallons but don't say whether that's US, imperial or what. Yes you could under pitch but yeast is a growing organic medium so it (the colony) will get bigger though whether that growth has a maximum I dont know.

You could do like the beer makers and make a starter first as the point of that is so you pitch a large colony to allow it to get on with fermenting straight away.

Cost is less of an issue as packs of yeast are reasonably cheap.

If anything, I'd say get some Go-ferm to rehydrate the yeast with. Then make sure that you've read up on staggered nutrients (though you shouldn't need that much as the AJ will provide some) and follow the daily aeration routines to the 1/3rd sugar break.......


----------



## laflaone (Dec 5, 2012)

fatbloke said:


> Your logic is out some i. e. The packs say that 1 is enough for 5 gallons but don't say whether that's US, imperial or what. Yes you could under pitch but yeast is a growing organic medium so it (the colony) will get bigger though whether that growth has a maximum I dont know.
> 
> You could do like the beer makers and make a starter first as the point of that is so you pitch a large colony to allow it to get on with fermenting straight away.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I already have the go-ferm on hand. As to the aeration, I am thinking of the bubble stone and an aquarium pump. Any problem with using that? With 5 1/2 gal and a glass carboy, it will be too heavy for me to shake.


----------



## laflaone (Dec 6, 2012)

fatbloke said:


> Your logic is out some i. e. The packs say that 1 is enough for 5 gallons but don't say whether that's US, imperial or what. Yes you could under pitch but yeast is a growing organic medium so it (the colony) will get bigger though whether that growth has a maximum I dont know.
> 
> You could do like the beer makers and make a starter first as the point of that is so you pitch a large colony to allow it to get on with fermenting straight away.
> 
> ...



I just recd a copy of The Compleat Meadmaker by Ken Schramm. He has two mead recipes(one a cyser which I will be making) which specifically call for two packets, 10 grams, of lalvin yeast. Both are for a 5 gallon batch. Any comments?


----------



## GreginND (Dec 6, 2012)

Nutrients are often lacking in meads. Thus adding more yeast increases the chance of establishing a large working colony of yeast quickly. Adding more yeast certainly won't hurt. But if you are adding nutrients like goferm I would think it would be less of a problem.


----------



## robie (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess in theory one could pitch half a dozen, individual yeast cells and they could eventually multiply into a full colony. Problem is, there can always be native yeast present, too. You want your yeast to get a head start and to overpower, dominate the fermentation process. So, a full packet for 5 or 6 gallons is a good start for your preferred yeast strain.

One could put in 2 or 3 packets and that won't hurt anything, but it will be wasting money. That is, unless the recipe calls for more than one packet, which some port kits do.

As was mentioned, yes, the yeast culture can be place in a starter, where it can multiply a lot before it is added to the must. Still, don't try to skimp on yeast; use the recommended amount.


----------

